# Cobia/ King rod without grips?



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

What are the pros and cons about a cobia/ king rod without grips? I know the obvious pro of reduced weight, but what are the others? Any thoughts on a rod with just a foregrip?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

The older fiberglass rods used to be an inch or more in diameter...you put cork rings or eva grips its turned into 1.5 inches....which just gets a little cumbersome and sometimes hang up in your shirt,etc...I like using corktape on my builds even when wet and my hands have fishslime on them I have a good grip on the situation.....
There's a few guys that wrap treated nylon string from above the reel to the butt and there good to go....Stick a butt cap on a rod ,tape a reel on, tape some guides on,glue a tip ,then go fishing....been done plenty of times.....


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I've built plenty of rods both ways and it's more a matter of personal preference. I am a firm believer that a grip below the reel seat is pointless. Usually the only grips I put on that style of rod are a butt grip 3-6" in length and a foregrip also about 3-6". 
Even though the overall weight is reduced by ridding the rod of grips and non functional thread, keep in mind that anything below the reel seat can actually help the rod feel "better" because of the balance it provides. For instance, on some older style fiberglass rods, I'll even add weight to the butt just for a better balanced rod. Sure, the overall weight increases, but when fishing, it actually feels "lighter" in my hands than the exact same rod with no added weight in the butt.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I ordered the components today and decided to get some cork grips.


----------

